# Well, here's my 14ft 1973 sears gamefisher & trailer mod!



## willbarrow81 (May 14, 2011)

I've been looking at the conversions and mods for weeks, and I cant stand it anymore! I had to start working on some stuff, my budget is small and I'm a disabled Navy Vet on a fixed income so progress will be slow! The boat is 14' long and 47" at the bottom, and 56 1/2" at the beam. Since I'm not stable on my feet I'm planning on mounting the seats on pedestals that are basically right on the floor. I've already taken out the middle bench for ease of movement and extra room. The forward and rear bench are gonna stay, I plan on cutting the lid and making storage underneth. The trolling batt will sit underneth the forward bench in the middle with storage on either side. Until I can fix my 83 merc 25hp, Im gonna use the 1965 6hp motor. It runs like a top just wont plane out! It's just me, batt, trolling motor, net, minnows, tackle box, life vest, poles, mushroom anchor(10lbs), small cooler. No decking, bare bones boat. Now I did figure out that my motor is hanging 3 inches to low so Im gonna raise it up so the cavitation plate is even with the bottom of the boat keel. You think it would make that big of difference? Oh well, so here we go! Pics next, and believe me suggestions are welcome! Im keeping my eyes peeled for a bigger wider boat a nice running motor. Also working on freshining up the trailer. Thamks for the tips in advance!!!!


----------



## willbarrow81 (May 14, 2011)

Here's a couple of the before trailer bunk shots. Ive already flipped the smaller bunk brackets because the rollers were worn and rubbing the bottom of the boat!


----------



## willbarrow81 (May 14, 2011)

Ok here's the better version the brackets still flipped, but the rollers cut out and new wood mounted in place. Carpet is still to come, Im gonna wrap it and screw a strip to the side of the 2x4 for a tight fit.


----------



## willbarrow81 (May 14, 2011)

Here's a straight shot of the "new" back of the bunks. Oh, here's the paint Im using on the trailer.


----------



## willbarrow81 (May 14, 2011)

Here's the tin, its just a boat but it allows me to catch some nice smallies!


----------



## willbarrow81 (May 14, 2011)

Here's a couple more shots of the STELLA DAWN named after the wife! She has really helped me out during these last few years, so it was the least I could do! Haha!


----------



## willbarrow81 (May 14, 2011)

These are some of the smallies!!! I might not have a fancy bass boat, but it floats and it's the angler :mrgreen: that counts!!


----------



## Mike P (May 14, 2011)

I think I had that same boat years ago. Caught a bunch a fish from her. Looks good man and most of all you are enjoying her. =D>


----------



## willbarrow81 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Mike! Well I managed to put the new wooden 2x12 transome chunk on, with a modified inner piece to raise the motor up some. Heres the pics: oh still need to put a vertical steel bar like connector to tie them together.


----------



## willbarrow81 (May 14, 2011)

Oops! Heres the rear view and the paint Im using for the inside.


----------



## willbarrow81 (May 16, 2011)

Well for the floor I've decided on the waterproof locking mats or rubber mats. They will save space and weight too, I found a man selling them in big sizes 36x36,32x32 different thickness and tread for 3-5 bucks a square!!! 21.00 should get me out the door with rubber to spare! Ill post when I get them and put them in. Oh should be carpeting the bunks today if no rain. Ill post pics of the carpet. Later Will.


----------



## willbarrow81 (May 24, 2011)

Well I got the mats! Only cost me 18.00 for 6 of them! Each one is 36"x36"! So I trimmed the rear one to put the gas tank and battery box on. I just left the two big ones in the middle, and havent trimmed the front one because its a semi-v and I cant figure out how to cut it to lay flat on the walls!  Ill post the pics tomorrow of the flooring. So, anyway I borrowed a few different ideas and came up with my version of the vertical rod storage and one for the net. When I removed the middle bench I left the brackets, so I slid a 2x4 into it and screwed it into the holes left by the rivets, and then I screwed a cedar face board to it, and wala! a flat surface to screw the pvc holders to. Heres the pics to simplify the the long winded explanation!! Hahaha!


----------



## willbarrow81 (May 24, 2011)

Well for those interested, heres some pics of the tin with her floor mats in semi-permanent floor! Haha! I havent decided how to do a floor and a really low deck fore and aft. So anyway adide from that and cutting the bench tops for stowage, and paint, Im getting closer. Anyhoo Im going foshing in the morning if my back will allow me to! Later, Will. :shock:


----------

